# Please sign the guest book



## TheLoveBandit

Just as a nice way to keep record of who was in here for the 2018 Festivus, can each of you reply here?  Leave any quote you like (perhaps your top wish, or perhaps sign in after NY and tell us your favorite present?  Or anything really.  Just wanting to have a record of our family from this year's gathering.  Thanks.


----------



## invegauser

X - oliver twisted


----------



## Speed King

Hello all. Wishing you and yours a happy whatever you choose to celebrate. Love Speed King


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Some guy in the library just fell down the stairs.

-madness00


----------



## mal3volent

m3rry CHRISTmas
suck it lib3rals!

xoxo -mal3volent


----------



## Xorkoth

Xork wuz herre


----------



## cduggles

cduggles wishes you warm snuggles and the right mistletoe partner.


----------



## Tubbs

Tubbs was still lurking around.


----------



## CFC

TheLoveBandit said:


> Leave any quote you like


----------



## swilow

"Go fuck yourself".

Poignant and meaningful,  passed down from my father from his father and his father and so on all the way back to Jesus (probably).


----------



## SheWasLvL18




----------



## Help?!?!




----------



## InterestingFACT

I still exist.

Occasionally.


----------



## hpu357

broke but not high.


----------



## leet

I've seen things, you people wouldn't believe.  Pilled up ravers on fire outside the KFC in Brixton.  I've watched K holes glitter in the dark under the Vauxhall Bridge.  All those moments will be lost in time, like a bag of coke left out in the rain.

Time to get high.


----------



## DizzyDawn

*Happy Holidaze*


Have A Stoney Holidaze!





​From a Bluelight Newbie 

DizzyDawn


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

A warm Winter Solstice greeting in the spirit of Festivus from the "Rose" fam to the rest of the Fam on Bluelight.

And now... On to the feats of Strength !

This ain't over until you pin  the poster above you down ...


----------



## highguy18

My brother is actively using meth and wants me to do it more..I've done it some but am but SWIM is interested in a safer sort of stimulant that will get him wired without the addiction ...any ideas?


----------



## highguy18

I mean an OTC


----------



## Ketamania

"Neigh Neigh"

-ash


----------



## zephyr

swing lo said:


> "Go fuck yourself".
> 
> Poignant and meaningful,  passed down from my father from his father and his father and so on all the way back to Jesus (probably).



Zephyrpause wishes u all a merry kiss-my-arse


And I hope you all die of pancreatic cancer.





















Not really.


Have a good one folks, best wishes and I hope Santa comes hard down all your chimneys.





I love u BL.


Thinking of the deceased who will never be forstole from my siblingten.



Xx


Fine. Dont edit correctly. Lol


----------



## jpgrdnr

Stay safe and stay warm!


----------



## Speed King

I signed, but the numbers are low so I will sign again. Merry Christmas and a safe Happy New Year for all.


----------



## Glitzxxx

Merry Xmas!! 
-Glitzxxx


----------



## atara

Code:
	

. .*. . . . *. . . . *. . . . __o. . *. . . .*
*. . . *. . . .*. . . . *. . /_| _. . .*
. .K. *. . .K. . . *. . . . O'_)/ \. *. . *
. <')____. <')____. . __*. .V. .\. ) __. *
. .\ ___ )--\ ___ )--( (. . (___|__)/ /*. . .*
 *. |. .|. . |. .|. * \ \____| |___/ /. *
. . |*. |. . |. .| aos \____________/. . . .*


----------



## Suicide_leopard300

Have a safe holiday, and enjoy. Suicide_leopard


----------



## Santa

Ho ho ho!


----------



## cduggles

Santa!


----------



## JAY78

Merry twistmas all


----------



## nepalnt21




----------



## Barbiebreathe17

New year, same problems.
-barbiebreathe17


----------



## Schonerengel21

Happy new years ?????


----------



## Schonerengel21

*New Years w/Rammstein!!!*

HALLELUJAH 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BMAJ6BAgNEAg&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov


----------



## Nightraver

???orange juice cookies is my fave best weed of 20:19 so far


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Time to put the aluminum pole away till next Festivus. And begin training for next year's Feats of Strength of course.

But at least the airing of grievances is over, not that I won't be taking notes for next year.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

She ain't dead yet...from the ANNOUNCEMENT:



TheLoveBandit said:


> The Bluelight community invites you to join us in our seasonal Festivus forum which is now open.  *It will remain open until January 12, 2019 (Bluelight Standard Time)*.  Seasons Greetings to all friends and family, and we'll see you there!


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Well Shit Howdy! That's another week of Festivus festivities. Instead of putting away the pole I'll polish up the galvanizing and rehang the indoor windsock with care. Now back to the grievances..


----------



## Misschris13

Hello, 
My name's Chris. Hope everyone is having a good year so far, i know It's extremely early yet, but we can only hope and try and if it goes bad, go out with a bang, just have fun with whatever u do. You only live once! ??


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13




----------



## nuttynutskin

I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## JB

To those of us who've made it this far. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## atri

Hey amigos. Things are good.


----------



## Tranced

Sniffering mephedrone contemplating my inevitable rattling jaw - Tranced, October 2019


----------



## mal3volent

-mal3 wuz here


----------



## Stark

/signed


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

X puggle was here.

Where is the bar wench I need a drink


----------



## Lucy20

"Slut people do anal "
Lucy20's grandmother


----------



## andyturbo

andyturbo Oct 2019


----------



## Painful One

It is going to be a good New Year!
I might even get to change my name from “Painful One”!
Fuck Yeah!!!

Be safe everyone. I  You crazy fuckers!!!


----------



## Mr.Hankey

In remembrance of Satan Claus



mal3volent said:


> m3rry CHRISTmas


ChristMassMurder imhohoho


----------



## Xorkoth

Here's to 2020 being better than 2019.  

-Xorkoth


----------



## cduggles

May all your Festivus festivities be bright!


----------



## somnilicious

Xorkoth said:


> Here's to 2020 being better than 2019.
> 
> -Xorkoth



Here, here.... This was definitely the worst year I've had in a while but I got a jump on the new year with a little clean time under my belt. It is not going to be better until I put my opiate habit to bed forever. Hope all is going well with your dtx.

Hopefully this will be my last month on probation and I can get a vehicle without that stupid interlock.

Gonna be a sober Christmas... My acid guy is down till January due to the recent LE site sezuires and I'm kinda sad I didn't get to stock up, so I could really turn on the Christmas lights.


----------



## Delusional Thomas

"As time's wasting, I'm freebasing with Freemasons."

- Delusional Thomas


----------



## Lucy20

Time of year for vodka morning drunks 
Lucy20


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

This thread hurts my eyes...


----------



## Xorkoth

somnilicious said:


> Hopefully this will be my last month on probation and I can get a vehicle without that stupid interlock.



I hope you avoid the interlock too, trust me, they suck ass.  But they're also better than not being able to drive at all, so either way it's a win.


----------



## somnilicious

Xorkoth said:


> I hope you avoid the interlock too, trust me, they suck ass.  But they're also better than not being able to drive at all, so either way it's a win.



Thanks buddy...I already know. I had it for 5mths before I wrecked my car. I set it off so many times. If there is a way to accidentally trigger the interlock I've done it before... They truly do suck but that being said... I miss driving so much. I don't know if they will count my previous time when I get off probation and get a new vehicle or if I will have to start over again or not. I'm just ready for this to all be over. I will never drive intoxicated, buzzed, hungover or even get behind the wheel while day dreaming about drugs again... LESSON LEARNED. 

I m glad you finally got your wheels back my friend and I hope your recent kick attempt went as smooth as possible and you were able to make it stick. To a better new year my friend. I would like to raise a glass to that and toast but....ehhhhh.... Ya know... I'll stay at home and Klink this water filled mug to that one, while waiting for my acid connect to reestablish itself. At least my blotters dont trigger the interlock 10hrs after consumption.


----------



## jpgrdnr

FUCK THE HATERS!


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Merry Christmas to all. May 2020 be the year that everything comes together,dreams,Hope's and wishes.

Peace and love 
Phoenix  xoxoxoxo ❤✌


----------



## Tubbs

You're not all hallucinations? This is news to me..... meth is a hell of a drug...
-Tubbs


----------



## katykattt

Cheers to another year passed. Hopefully the years ahead look good.


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Coffeeshroom

Seasonal greetings and a merry xmas to all


----------



## sdxyln

Happy holidays!


----------



## MsDiz

Nollaig Shona


----------



## 6am-64-14m

ptah waz here in 2018 and will be around in 2180 lol
my crimmus wish dis year is to git $ to spread some cheer
happy holidays, fam!
one


----------



## andyturbo

Oh how I missed you Festivus!

I hope 2021 treats us all a bit better than last. 

Much love!


----------



## Coffeeshroom

andyturbo said:


> Oh how I missed you Festivus!
> 
> I hope 2021 treats us all a bit better than last.
> 
> Much love!


Fuckin Amen to that Brotha!


----------



## JessFR

andyturbo said:


> Oh how I missed you Festivus!
> 
> I hope 2021 treats us all a bit better than last.
> 
> Much love!



Haiii andddyyy! 

I WAS HERE! I WAS SOMETHING THAT EXISTED! :D


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Merry Xmas everyone love you BLers


----------



## 6am-64-14m

love you, too, uncle alvin!


----------



## Joey

I'm here.


----------



## 4meSM

Another year has turned into memories. Enjoy the ride fellow BLers!

Signed: a random mf


----------



## andyturbo

JessFR said:


> Haiii andddyyy!
> 
> I WAS HERE! I WAS SOMETHING THAT EXISTED! :D



You are one of the best things in this world to have existed!!!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

andyturbo said:


> You are one of the best things in this world to have existed!!!



Err..

Kitty..





@JessFR  is up there i suppose.


----------



## SunriseChampion

Love this time of year and as I get two weeks off work and everything's fucking closed and most of my mates are gone I get to spend a lot of it with you lovely cunts. Some of my favourite people ever. 

All the best of health, wealth, sex, and keeping young for the new year.....shit is defo going to be better than this past abomination....right? Please?


----------



## Bella Figura

I dedicate my 10,000th post to Festivus.


----------



## JessFR

madness00 said:


> Err..
> 
> Kitty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JessFR  is up there i suppose.



OMFG KITTY. 
Soooooo adorable.

You're right, how am I supposed to compete with SUCH ADORABLE KITTIESOMGSOCUTE.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Bella Figura said:


> I dedicate my 10,000th post to Festivus.


I hope I'm sober enough to realize I'm on my 10000th post in a year or so -_-

Happy holi-daze y'all!


----------



## Deru

Happy holidays and much love to all.  I'm grateful to see another one and be here 

Deru


----------



## Mysterier

Happy Festivus! May your poles be heroic.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Good evening. 
18.12.2020 - DMW a.k.a Big Daddy


----------



## JessFR

DeadManWalkin' said:


> Good evening.
> 18.12.2020 - DMW a.k.a Big Daddy



Day month year is a communist calendar system! :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

JessFR said:


> Day month year is a communist calendar system! :D


How come?


----------



## ions

We are eternal all this pain is an illusion.


----------



## Vintage55

When I die bury me deep
Plant some pot around my feet
Place some papers in my hand
And I'll roll my way to the promised land


----------



## JessFR

DeadManWalkin' said:


> How come?



Well cause the Russians use it obviously. If the Russians use it it must be communist that's just logic!


----------



## ions

You’re better off left for dead. No more signing of this guestbook. It’s silly.


----------



## Jabberwocky

JessFR said:


> Well cause the Russians use it obviously. If the Russians use it it must be communist that's just logic!


Well, Cubans use your way of doing it and they do it to this day. They're actual communists, Russians aren't even communists.


----------



## Mysterier

ions said:


> You’re better off left for dead. No more signing of this guestbook. It’s silly.



You're silly.


----------



## Snafu in the Void

Snafu was here.

I hope bluelight remains a bastion of knowledge and support for the foreseeable future.


----------



## SunriseChampion

JessFR said:


> Day month year is a communist calendar system! :D



...and Month/Day/Year is a stupid one.

They're like the same! :D

Edit: It took me two days to realise that I spelt "they're" wrong....I'm dumber than any date system ever...........typical


----------



## OpiatEuphoriaReturns

Happy Festivus Bluelighters! I hope everyone scores with money leftover to pay the bills, everyone stays safe and reduces harm to their body by using drugs as responsibly as possible for them. 

- Shadow / 2020


----------



## thegreenhand

Happy festivus my fellow buffoons

I got endless love for you all and I’m wishing everyone good health through this turbulent season


----------



## atara

Happy Festivus, 2020-12-19 T21:56:26 Z-4:00


----------



## Sympy

"Back in my day, you would cough to cover up a fart. Now, with COVID-19, you fart to cover up a cough."

-Sympy


----------



## mal3volent

How about you sign deez nuts tlb ?


----------



## mal3volent

Man this thread is sad. CFC, Swilow, leet, JA. Miss you guys!

happy holidays everyone!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

mal3volent said:


> Man this thread is sad. CFC, Swilow, leet, JA. Miss you guys!
> 
> happy holidays everyone!



leet is the only non moderator i follow.

I hope he's still kickin'.

Edit: and Tubbs and Police Detective.


----------



## tweakerguy

Lol @ the Christmas Story gif.
My addiction summed up perfectly. 
That's me on the slide in a futile attempt at reaching those old highs.


----------



## S.M.F.G

Looking like I've found a place to have Christmas that doesn't equate to misery self loathing or depression followed by psychotic breaks. Not a big holiday season kind of person, I raised my kid to value Halloween over Christmas and now it's all getting passed on to the 2nd generation of little demons like my grandson. Don't get me wrong they still get to be kids and have a present but fuck Santa we have a South Park theme so many poo jokes and of course the Christmas album on loop for a few days. This year is going to be interesting for I'm not by myself this time around I have a girlfriend and she has a kid who's more normal so when I get talking about Christmas stuff with them I get a good few strange looks or am asked to repeat what I have just said because it's so out of the normalised standard. I think that being unique and doing mainstream shit my way is just dandy and the small portion of humans who can't tolerate it just going to have to come to dealing with it and realise that many of the population don't celebrate Christmas in the traditional western manner. That's my 2 cents and I look forward to dropping in come the 25th 24th whatever date it's at and saying howdy ho and have y'all been cleaning behind ya ears etc. Only wishes are for all to be alright and have a good one regardless of beliefs or no matter how irisponsable it is. Be good to each other and be safe


----------



## cduggles

Happy Holidays and I’m hoping 2021 is a much better year for all of us. Vaccines for everyone!


----------



## andyturbo

madness00 said:


> Err..
> 
> Kitty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @JessFR  is up there i suppose.


Your kitty is so gorgeous. Does it talk much? I Love audioble cats.


----------



## schizopath

Summertime Sadness
Buffer the madness
Theatrics and space forces
Neantherdals on urologist

schizopath 22.12.2020 12:00


----------



## Burnt Offerings

Merry Christmas everybody. Looking forward to a better 2021, take care of yourselves

- Burnt Offerings


----------



## Jabberwocky

Season’s Greetings. Here’s hoping for a much more tolerant world but a lot less tolerant me in the Mew Year.


----------



## acklac7

May we all Unite in Peace for the New Year 

-The Chosen One, acklac7


----------



## Robi

happy yule~imagins whirled peas~signs with my childish herbie handcock


----------



## Skorpio

Good morning and happy festivus y'all


----------



## andyturbo

andyturbo checkin in _*Festivus 2021 *_


----------



## ions




----------



## schizopath

SchizoGod 2.12.2021 18:16


----------



## TheUltimateFixx

"In heaven, all the interesting people are missing".     Friedrich Nietzsche

MERRY YULE TO ALL HERE AT BLUELIGHT!


Will be celebrating the winter solstice with a big bonfire.  Also of course have a tree (which has to be a real tree with real candles,  brought into the house and decorated with ceremony on the 23rd,  and lit for the first time on the 24th).

What can I say I'm a traditionalist.

.... Now where'd I put that baggie with the magic happy powder.....


----------



## Vagabond696

Here. Let's hope next year is less shit than this year!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sure i will sign this guest book. I did not know that a sub forum like this appears on Christmas time. Nice. Gonna need it, gonna be alone again.

Merry Christmas and a happy new year 2022 to EVERYONE here!

Sincerely
Ghost fart


----------



## arrall

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Hannah Capps

Hello fellow degenerates world wide. Have a horrible holiday season.


----------



## Hannah Capps

Vagabond696 said:


> Here. Let's hope next year is less shit than this year!



Not likely at all sugar.


----------



## Gaz_hmmmm

"Opium teaches only one thing, which is that aside from physical suffering aside, there is nothing real " - Andre Malraux

Crimbo I'll be spending with my wondering gf and NYE too.
 Not sure what we're doing or 'what' we'll be  'doing' either.


----------



## thegreenhand

happy festivus 2021

 tgh


----------



## VerbalTruist

A Festivus for the rest of us and people with serious holiday related trauma. 2021!

Stay safe. Stay classy. Keep it kinky.

VerbalT


----------



## mal3volent

making up for all the xmases mummy and daddy stole from me as a child

 mal


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

anyone else plugging high doses of loperamide for the holiday season?


----------



## nznity

NZN in the membrane.


----------



## JahBeeuS

ghostandthedarknes said:


> anyone else plugging high doses of loperamide for the holiday season?


----------



## S.J.B.

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## deficiT

It was a classy affair until I arrived


----------



## ions




----------



## ions

Heys to yous. @hylite


----------



## ions

just made coffee. I'm nowhere near as hungover today as I was yesterday. Had a little less shine during the day. 

Do you have any plans? today?


----------



## birdup

Merry Muscaria, everyone!


----------



## Mysterier

Veni. Vidi. Amavi. 

Mostly veni.

Christmas!


----------



## Uncle Lep'rcon

Me was here this year


----------



## Mr. Krinkle

happy holidays


----------



## D's




----------



## Fiori di Bella

Happy Festivus to each one of you special and unique people


----------



## All the tacos

Next year gonna be my year for sure as ive said for the last 20 pluss years.


----------



## birdup

> Next year gonna be my year for sure as ive said for the last 20 pluss years.



Me too, man. Good luck for 2022.


----------



## animal_cookie

here's to 2022


----------



## jpgrdnr

here i sit broken-hearted
tried to shit but only farted
then ony day I took a chance
tried to fart but shit my pants


----------



## Fire&Water

Yo !


----------



## Opi_Kid_Rock

Happy Holidays BL fam.


----------



## Tranced

Tranced, just in case I was here for the christmas 2018 festivus to be in the log.

I very much look forward to seeing your spreadsheet on the matter. In fact, that is my only wish.


----------



## Tranced

thegreenhand said:


> happy festivus 2021
> 
> tgh


What the hell are you people doing this was meant to be TLB's log for 2018 festivus!!! You will scupper his results!!


----------



## Tranced

TheLoveBandit said:


> Just as a nice way to keep record of who was in here for the 2018 Festivus, can each of you reply here?  Leave any quote you like (perhaps your top wish, or perhaps sign in after NY and tell us your favorite present?  Or anything really.  Just wanting to have a record of our family from this year's gathering.  Thanks.



There. People are spoiling this for him!


----------



## cduggles

Dugz here. My fondest wish has been granted, so I’ll wish for smoother relations with family members. Meh.


----------



## thegreenhand

Tranced said:


> There. People are spoiling this for him!


luckily, I think TLB can read the dates posted on each reply. I haven’t seen the results of his reading comprehension exams though…


----------



## TheLoveBandit

thegreenhand said:


> luckily, I think TLB can read the dates posted on each reply. I haven’t seen the results of his reading comprehension exams though…


----------



## Derschieber

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year 

Wankerers


----------



## nznity

Merry Xmas mfkrs, much Loffff to yallll


----------



## deficiT

Christmas Eve is in the house!!

Anybody know where I can find Christmas Adam?

Dude owes me a nickel bag.


----------



## deficiT

hylite said:


>


I like my genies good and heterosexual please.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

merry christmas friends, hope you all finish 2021 strong & have a safe and happy new year


----------



## Tranced

thegreenhand said:


> luckily, I think TLB can read the dates posted on each reply. I haven’t seen the results of his reading comprehension exams though…



He can't though, this is what they dont want you to know!

Don't you all see?!


----------



## Tranced

deficiT said:


> Christmas Eve is in the house!!
> 
> Anybody know where I can find Christmas Adam?
> 
> Dude owes me a nickel bag.



You really got Eve, with regard to Adam?

Enjoy if so! Edit: oh its just Christmas Eve. Well I hope you find Adam.

Merry Christmas people. X


----------



## Prettyboy12

Hi from Texas!! HAPPY FUCKIN NEW YEAR MY PEEPS!


----------



## paranoid android

Hope everyone had a happy holidays


----------



## JessFR

Been a while since I posted, just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas, happy holidays, and a happy new year.  

- Jess.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

JessFR said:


> Been a while since I posted, just wanted to wish everyone a merry christmas, happy holidays, and a happy new year.
> 
> - Jess.


Well looky there. A ghost from the past.

How the heck are ya? Hope being good and feeling well is the answer. 

Nice to see ya post.


----------



## JessFR

Nurse Ratched said:


> Well looky there. A ghost from the past.
> 
> How the heck are ya? Hope being good and feeling well is the answer.
> 
> Nice to see ya post.



I've been alright I suppose, has been a difficult last year. But not too bad all things considered.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

JessFR said:


> I've been alright I suppose, has been a difficult last year. But not too bad all things considered.


Still on methadone and trying real hard to stay away from the H? Yeah, I know you have had it rough ....can only hope that 2022 will be better for all of us.

You should post more often. I for one enjoyed all the advice and HR you gave to struggling people.

Glad you poked your head in.


----------



## JessFR

Nurse Ratched said:


> Still on methadone and trying real hard to stay away from the H? Yeah, I know you have had it rough ....can only hope that 2022 will be better for all of us.
> 
> You should post more often. I for one enjoyed all the advice and HR you gave to struggling people.
> 
> Glad you poked your head in.



Unfortunately I still think bluelights probably not good for me at the moment. Perhaps some day. 

Yeah I'm still on methadone, been using h quite a bit over the last several months but gonna try again to reduce or stop it for the new year. Will see how it goes.


----------



## ions

@JessFR prolly worse in AU than here. But it's still skanky. I mean the mandates and lockdowns are wearing us dry. I read the news about all travel restrictions and stuff.


----------



## Nurse Ratched

JessFR said:


> Unfortunately I still think bluelights probably not good for me at the moment. Perhaps some day.
> 
> Yeah I'm still on methadone, been using h quite a bit over the last several months but gonna try again to reduce or stop it for the new year. Will see how it goes.


Sounds like you have a plan at least. Sorry about the H but I get it. Well..........pop back n again when you feel better about doing so. TTYL


----------



## tubgirl.jpg

Dear Santa,

Thanks for the clap. Fuck you.

- tuggirl


----------



## Santa

tubgirl.jpg said:


> Dear Santa,
> 
> Thanks for the clap. Fuck you.
> 
> - tuggirl



note to self, put tubgirl on the crabs list next year.


----------



## nznity

JessFR said:


> Unfortunately I still think bluelights probably not good for me at the moment. Perhaps some day.
> 
> Yeah I'm still on methadone, been using h quite a bit over the last several months but gonna try again to reduce or stop it for the new year. Will see how it goes.


Lots of luvvvv 4 u, girl. U can do it ✌❤❤❤❤


----------



## arrall

See y'all here next year!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Happy 2022 everyone! Hopefully by this time next year they will have discovered a cure for COVID.


----------



## arrall

Namaste, losers.
Have a festive and joyful Kwanza and a happy Merry Chrysler!
Oh yeah, pleasant Chanukah or whatever!
Merry Festivus to y'all.


----------



## Las Veghost grower

It’s a festivus for the rest of us !


----------



## Snafu in the Void

I was here.

-Snafu


----------



## Skorpio

Sup yall


----------



## Electrum1

nerds


----------



## kiely

Electrum1 said:


> nerds


----------



## kiely




----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Help?!?! said:


>



Miss you so much brother.

That quote is one of my favorites


----------



## nznity

Nico "your Peruvian neighbor" was here.
Xoxo


----------



## Jerry Atrick




----------



## xtcgrrrl

Get in, loser, we’re goin Xmas shopping


----------



## Misterx1976

Mister X 

Signed


----------



## deficiT

Hello, I'm here and I'm holly jolly, what do I get for that?


----------



## ions

A holly jolly Christmas.


----------



## deficiT

ions said:


> A holly jolly Christmas.


Oh by golly have a Bobbly bouncily Dollymas


----------



## ions

I remember bubble bobble.


----------



## ions




----------



## andyturbo

Fuck I love festivus.. 

A.T checkin in 22' yo


----------



## plumbus-nine

Plumbus was here. 
I can't stop to feel weird with Christmas in this country (here's always between 15-25 degrees Celsius when I grew up with snow and freezing cold temperatures).


----------



## Nurse Ratched

Electronic signature required to process your request

Please try again


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Fubz woz here.

Now fuck off...


----------



## BK38

Bk38special is here. Anti paedo squad.


----------



## Robi

Robin"Throbbin" Banks >dumps nog on the book, on so accident
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ohhh


----------



## opiumorgasm

opiumorgasm was here ★ luv u. b safe and sleep well everyone!


----------



## Painful One

Painful One checking in for The Holidays.

Merry Christmas  everyone!


----------



## ĐmantuNJofra

Happy Christmas and Merry New year or marry your fiancee


----------



## sohrah

Dead man walking. Signed by a most unfortunate bastard.


----------



## S.J.B.

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## kiely

Season's Blessings !!


----------



## Illyria99

Happy Christmas, you psychos!


----------



## mantatrails

What New Year shows anyone going to? What drugs you gonna take or starting the resolution prematurely to be a square sober stickler jk? https://www.goabase.net/party/?saAtt[searchdate]=2022-12-31

Jambase has all the cool US shows we might run into each  other at don't go too nuts like me or we might not make it home in one piece forget about surviving hitchhiking






Would definitely travel to one of these New Year psy events if I had the money dude so rad


----------



## Nas47

New Year-with my wife,besides the fire....something tasty to eat,drink some wine,may be little bit vodka....wait till New Year...open champaign....prayers,wishes for next year be better.....what else....after then in bed.....like usual.....no guests


----------



## azzbatshitazzOzzy

The quick in-out, in-out


----------



## mal3volent

azzbatshitazzOzzy said:


> The quick in-out, in-out



santy claws came early this year


----------



## jasperkent

Howdy y'all!
Let's remember to keep the "us" in Festivus!


----------



## VerbalTruist

This is the first year I’ve looked forward to the month of December since I was 10. No joke. Happy holidays everyone.


----------



## 4meSM

4meSM said:


> Another year has turned into memories. Enjoy the ride fellow BLers!
> 
> Signed: a random mf


2 years later. Many things have changed, others stayed the same. Let's keep moving forward into the future.


----------



## Nas47

Yes,yes...we do.We move into the future.....and is a dark void


----------



## Burnt Offerings

VerbalTruist said:


> This is the first year I’ve looked forward to the month of December since I was 10. No joke. Happy holidays everyone.



Happy holidays!

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to all the fine folks here on the site. There must be something that keeps me coming back and I think it's the combination of crazy, weird out-there stuff and moments of genuine insight and community that I keep getting on Bluelight! So thank you Bluelight, you'll always have a place in my heart


----------



## Jerry Atrick

Enough with the "Merry Christmas" and "Happy Holidays" here. This is the Festivus thread, dammit 

Everyone else celebrates Christmas and the holidays. Remember mf'ers, Festivus is for the restivus!


----------



## Basteel

arrall said:


> Namaste, losers.
> Have a festive and joyful Kwanza and a happy Merry Chrysler!
> Oh yeah, pleasant Chanukah or whatever!
> Merry Festivus to y'all.


Am I allowed to say this festive season nearly upon us is going increase people's unhappiness?


----------



## Basteel

Nas47 said:


> New Year-with my wife,besides the fire....something tasty to eat,drink some wine,may be little bit vodka....wait till New Year...open champaign....prayers,wishes for next year be better.....what else....after then in bed.....like usual.....no guests


Sounds fab to me


----------



## AngelsandFairiesarereal

*



*


----------



## psyfiend

I like drugs.


----------



## Nas47

They like u too


----------



## dipped

psyfiend said:


> I like drugs.


"I used to do drugs.  I still do.  But I used to, too."  MH


----------



## deficiT

I already signed but wanted to put a Merry Christmas Bluelight somewhere and figured here was the best place. 

Merry Christmas Bluelight (yes the mods and the troublemakers alike)


----------

